# 1941 Vintage Henderson Schwinn Prewar Super Deluxe Autocycle Bicycle Restored



## tomsjack (Mar 2, 2019)

*1941 Vintage Henderson Schwinn Prewar Super Deluxe Autocycle Bicycle Restored On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Vintage-Henderson-Schwinn-Prewar-Super-Deluxe-Autocycle-Bicycle-Restored/392251708180?*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2019)

2 perfect examples of why restored bikes get a bad rap.

Shiny doesn't mean poop


----------

